
Ask HN: Who are your everyday heroes? - alltakendamned
When looking for inspiration, this community often suggests to look at the likes of Bill Gates, Elon Musk, Steve Jobs etc.<p>While each of these are most certainly very accomplished, I wonder if it&#x27;s really valuable to look at those that are furthest away from ourselves on their path.<p>So who are the more accessible people you admire or get inspiration from ?<p>The ones that might make smaller but equally important contributions in improving life for people on earth. Or the ones who&#x27;s contribution is as big but are simply less well known ?<p>Which &quot;normal&quot; person inspires you ?
======
exolymph
Beau Gunderson, who is a creative and kind person. And has made many cool
projects: [https://beaugunderson.com/](https://beaugunderson.com/)

